
Ocean plastic pollution: why our clothes are part of the problem - artsandsci
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/9/19/17800654/clothes-plastic-pollution-polyester-washing-machine
======
overcast
While most of my clothing is 100% cotton or wool, embarrassingly I had never
even thought of this outcome. Is there really any hope at this point? Plastics
are just way too pervasive. We'll need finer and finer filters everywhere in
the entire stream of things. Processes that will just never be adopted,
especially by less environmentally friendly societies.

